# Advice on criss cross pattern



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I am making a game board that involves multiple criss crossing dado cuts as pictured below. I made a simple edge type jig which runs in the dadoes for my router so that they will be perfectly equidistant. Before I use it on the rosewood, I tried it on some scrap pine and had a lot of chip out at the dado crosses. I was using a 3/16" straight cutter at a depth of 1/8" for 3 passes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jamie
Trying doing all the cross grain cuts first


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Jamie

Pine is very susceptible to chipping. Follow John's advice of doing the cross-grain cuts first on a scrap of hardwood.

Denis Lock "Routing with Denis"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jemangin said:


> I am making a game board that involves multiple criss crossing dado cuts as pictured below. I made a simple edge type jig which runs in the dadoes for my router so that they will be perfectly equidistant. Before I use it on the rosewood, I tried it on some scrap pine and had a lot of chip out at the dado crosses. I was using a 3/16" straight cutter at a depth of 1/8" for 3 passes. Any suggestions?


make all your cross grain cuts 1st...
change to a best quality up spiral bit...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Jamie,
I know this might sound like heresy on a router forum, but I would use a table saw and dado blade to make those cuts. Much less tear out.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Jamie
I don't know what game that is but it looks pretty cool! Use a table saw and make the cuts rather slowly.
Dennis


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

For any of my inlay work I use downcut spiral bits which will eliminate any tearout even on veneers that have a very thin surface skin. 
Dennis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamie; forget about the tearouts, _more about the GAME! _ 
How is it played?
How many people can play (I'm guessing two)?
Your picture is pretty clear on the construction, but are there plans somewhere?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm liking the table saw , dado idea the best .Guys was wondering if a sacrificial piece of mdf could be placed under it so there's no tear out . Dumb idea?


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice. I have to cut about 4" of the split end off of my board so I will do a bit of experimenting with a spiral bit and my dado blade and see which turns out best.

The game is Quoridor. French origin, I think. Kind of like checkers except you can place a blocking wall or move your man on your turn. Your opponent then has to go around the wall. Can be played with two to four players(each person takes a side of the board and heads for the opposite side). No plans. I found this picture online and decided to try and reproduce it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Utube on the game
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KcuBheYqdjs


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, John! A great Xmas present...if I start now.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You've done a great job, Jamie; looks very classy. 
Thanks for posting this thread. I'm betting I'm not the only one that's eyeing that for gifting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I just fell through the rabbit hole...here's another one!
Brandubh Review | Board Game Reviews by Josh
That one's just begging to be shop crafted, eh?
I'm thinking maybe rustic mosaic tiles for the play pieces?


----------

